# German Tools worth the higher price?



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I had a photo of my bag on my phone but it's seemed to have not survived the massive delete I did recently... It's floating around here somewhere. My bag is 90% foreign tools... Wera, Knipex, Bahco. The rest is Klein.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought a pair of Knipex pliers yesterday and their standard pliers were the same price as the Greenlees next to them. The 1000V Knipex pliers were five bucks more. Pricing might be a little different in the US but I can still guarantee you Knipex is worth the money.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, after reading all the posts here about people complaining about certain tools it makes me realize that I've never had any problems (other than caused by myself) with my tools, they just keep doing what they're supposed to do. Pretty much all wera's, knipex, wiha, although I do have Klein nutdrivers and Robbie's but even those have been great so far.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Love my knipex pump pliers!


----------



## dtran09 (Jul 8, 2013)

Good to hear. I feel a lot more confident now.

Have you guys checked out KC Tool?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

My experience with German tools is limited to the couple of packs of Wera screwdrivers I bought, but I have pretty much gone back to using Klein. The sizing on the straight blade Weras just doesn't mesh with any screws like my Klein 600-4 1/4" does. Maybe other companies do better?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Check your local Lowes, they are blowing out any good tools they sell for some reason. Shelves have been barren but I saw 2 sets of these at one store. I paid $79 about 2 months ago, another price drop.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The Wiha catalog is my idea of a good time. Yeah....


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

My Knipex linesman pliers are lighter than the Klein equivalent. Most people I work with say the same thing about my Wiha screwdrivers.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Check your local Lowes, they are blowing out any good tools they sell for some reason. Shelves have been barren but I saw 2 sets of these at one store. I paid $79 about 2 months ago, another price drop.


I got a second pair of 7" cobras today for 13 bucks. Still caught hell about tool shopping though :laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I might be the only naysayer here but for the most part, no.

For what we do with our tools for the most part, differences in quality are lost.

Find tools that fit your hands, if they are of decent quality and you treat them well they will last. Most tool losses are lost or abused tools. Cutting tools dull, gripping tools lose their teeth, screwdrivers lose their fine edges.

A fine pair of linesman pliers will still end up in a trench getting dirty...:thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

dtran09 said:


> Good to hear. I feel a lot more confident now.
> 
> Have you guys checked out KC Tool?


They are not bad, I find the prices at chadstoolbox to be much lower and they carry a broader selection - including the only german screwdrivers I buy ( Witte - specifically their control screwdrivers...they fit my hands perfectly ).


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I've seen fine electricians use crappy tools and put out good work.

There are some very handy german tools, though.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Big John said:


> The Wiha catalog is my idea of a good time. Yeah....


Schadenfruede anyone?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ill go German 60% of the time everytime.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

For hand tools I stay with klien. Bought a pair of knipex and the tip broke two weeks later from a four foot drop.
Power tools and vehicles.....Id say yes to....
I have two metabo hammer drills that are half the price of comparable hilti and hold up just as well.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

I've got a few of the Weras, I like them but I find myself going back to the trusty old Klein's for everything. They feel sturdier. Just what I was brought up on I guess.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Certain things I'll stick to Klein (PVC cutter and rebar pliers) but the rest I buy German.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

electricmalone said:


> I've got a few of the Weras, I like them but I find myself going back to the trusty old Klein's for everything. They feel sturdier. Just what I was brought up on I guess.


Ditto.


----------



## toluene_hawk (Jul 10, 2013)

zwodubber said:


> Check your local Lowes, they are blowing out any good tools they sell for some reason. Shelves have been barren but I saw 2 sets of these at one store. I paid $79 about 2 months ago, another price drop.


Got the last set at my local Lowes today - didn't even need em but the deal was too good to pass up. Thanks!


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a set of wiha screwdrivers. All the driver tips fit the screws nicer I think. To me they feel lighter then other guys kleins, probably because they don't have that big ugly 1/4 inch of that 'soft grip' handle that the kleins are famous for. They feel just as sturdy and are holding up well for me so far. I also love never mixing up my screwdrivers with the other guys since everyone else has to have kleins lol.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

toluene_hawk said:


> Got the last set at my local Lowes today - didn't even need em but the deal was too good to pass up. Thanks!


:thumbsup:


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

chewy said:


> Ill go German 60% of the time everytime.


60% of the time it works 100% of the time.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

aDudeInPhx said:


> 60% of the time it works 100% of the time.


That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Snacktime (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes and no, 

German for the high use tools, knipex, wiha, wera...

Less use tools, channellock, ideal, klein...

Harbor freight, for high risk falling into oblivien


----------



## fngryan (Jul 21, 2013)

I just got my first pair of knipex linesman and they feel amazing. Granted my nicest pair of pliers before this was channelocks but I'm sold.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

electricmalone said:


> I've got a few of the Weras, I like them but I find myself going back to the trusty old Klein's for everything. They feel sturdier. Just what I was brought up on I guess.


Yeah, I can't ever see myself using anything other than Klein lineman pliers and dikes. I've been using them for so long that it feels like second nature. I don't even buy the hard cutting pliers, just the cheap dark blue handled pliers. Well, at least they used to be cheap. 

I tried a co-worker's Knipex Pliers and didn't like them at all. I've also never used a pair of dikes that can replace my Kleins. I love the angle and use them to pull staples and nails. They also work well for prying. I do use the hard cutting dikes.

Screwdrivers on the other hand I'm not so impressed with Klein. I bought a set when I started out and rounded out the #2 Phillips head in maybe a month. Thankfully the 11 in 1 tip is super hard so I do use that. I also mostly use Klein flat heads.

I just picked up a few Wiha screwdrivers. I really hope that they live up to the hype.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I've been using those wiha screwdrivers for a few days. So far they seem durable enough but the #2 phillips does not grab screws as well as my Klein 11 in 1. Its sort of a pain when trying to work live since you really have to put some pressure onto the screw to get a good grip. 

I may have to give a wera screwdriver a shot to see if its any better in that area. 

I also may have chipped some concrete with the cabinet tip today and it didn't make a mark.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I may have to give a wera screwdriver a shot to see if its any better in that area.


Do it. Get the laser etched tips, they grip like a sonabeech.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> Do it. Get the laser etched tips, they grip like a sonabeech.


Thanks for the tip. I just placed an order. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Thanks for the tip. I just placed an order. :thumbsup:


No problem. Right away I noticed they don't cam out easily. You will be happy.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> No problem. Right away I noticed they don't cam out easily. You will be happy.


I just got the driver and it seems to fit device screws much better. I can wait until the next time that I need to install or swap out some devices. :thumbsup:

What size do you use for a normal flat? 6.5mm? I'm thinking of picking one up.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I just got the driver and it seems to fit device screws much better. I can wait until the next time that I need to install or swap out some devices. :thumbsup:
> 
> What size do you use for a normal flat? 6.5mm? I'm thinking of picking one up.


I went all in, replacing all of my hand tools with Wera. 10pc plus 5pc control set. I love them so far, and my only gripe is the smallest slot is almost too small!

Also, I picked up the Impaktor set, I love it.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I picked up this set for 80$. I love em


----------



## mattd88 (Aug 3, 2013)

I had a problem trying to exchange a new pair of knipex sidecutters that went dull three weeks after i got them. Lowes offered to give me a box to ship them off in. I will never again buy knipex. BTW the only thing I cut with them was #12 copper.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

mattd88 said:


> I had a problem trying to exchange a new pair of knipex sidecutters that went dull three weeks after i got them. Lowes offered to give me a box to ship them off in. I will never again buy knipex. BTW the only thing I cut with them was #12 copper.


First pair I bought I had the same thing happen. I took them back and they let me exchange them. The second pair is still in my bag. No nicks or chips. That was ~3 years ago. They might have had a bad run or something, but I've never had any problems with any of their stuff since that very first pair.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

mattd88 said:


> I had a problem trying to exchange a new pair of knipex sidecutters that went dull three weeks after i got them. Lowes offered to give me a box to ship them off in. I will never again buy knipex. BTW the only thing I cut with them was #12 copper.


That's funny, copper isn't a very tough metal to cut. Either you got a defective pair or there's more to this story.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Acadian9 said:


> That's funny, copper isn't a very tough metal to cut. Either you got a defective pair or there's more to this story.


 A lot of guys cut nails and screws with their *****, too. It's sort of like expecting to keep an edge on a beater screwdriver: Once in a blue moon I will, but I got me a pair of hand-held bolt cutters for when I'm gonna go nuts doing that.


----------



## mattd88 (Aug 3, 2013)

must have been a defective pair. i took special care to not cut anything with copper with them b/c they were new. Anyways wound up getting a pair of craftsman pro linesmans and they were probally the best set ive owned. just replaced them last week and they were 5 years old and very abused. I wish sears still made them.


----------



## mattd88 (Aug 3, 2013)

Even if they are the best, the exchange policy is what i didnt like. i was a apprentice then and didnt have the money to be wasting on tools. i thought since knipex was the most expensive they were the best and i wouldnt have to replace them anytime soon.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I cut screws and staples all of the time with my hard cutting Klein dikes. A pair usually lasts me quite a while too.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I've been using some Wera screwdrivers for a few weeks now. I'm not impressed. I picked up a 4x125mm screwdriver and already twisted the tip. I've never done that with a klein driver. The 6.5mm driver is also too soft and doesn't like to knock in locknuts. The phillps was great at first but seems to be rounding off a bit. I'm completely unimpressed to be honest. 

My Wiha drivers are far more durable and and seem to live up to the reputation. I chipped concrete with my 4.5mm driver and have beat on that pretty good. Other than some cosmetic damage on the handle its in great shape. Its just too bad that the #2 phillips and 6.5mm slotted don't seem to fit screws as well as a Klein driver. The precision tip is excellent. I love that. 

I've had good luck with Klein flat heads. Its just that damn phillips that rounds off so quickly.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I've been using some Wera screwdrivers for a few weeks now. I'm not impressed. I picked up a 4x125mm screwdriver and already twisted the tip. I've never done that with a klein driver. The 6.5mm driver is also too soft and doesn't like to knock in locknuts. The phillps was great at first but seems to be rounding off a bit. I'm completely unimpressed to be honest.
> 
> My Wiha drivers are far more durable and and seem to live up to the reputation. I chipped concrete with my 4.5mm driver and have beat on that pretty good. Other than some cosmetic damage on the handle its in great shape. Its just too bad that the #2 phillips and 6.5mm slotted don't seem to fit screws as well as a Klein driver. The precision tip is excellent. I love that.
> 
> I've had good luck with Klein flat heads. Its just that damn phillips that rounds off so quickly.


Wiha and Felo are better quality.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

dtran09 said:


> What do you guys think?


I think I'm in the minority here......nothing wrong with Kliens. I use my tools for what they are designed to do and they last just fine........more importantly to me....I like they way they feel. 

Buy what YOU like and what you are comfortable with.....regardless of where they are made.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I've been using some Wera screwdrivers for a few weeks now. I'm not impressed. I picked up a 4x125mm screwdriver and already twisted the tip. I've never done that with a klein driver. The 6.5mm driver is also too soft and doesn't like to knock in locknuts. The phillps was great at first but seems to be rounding off a bit. I'm completely unimpressed to be honest.
> 
> My Wiha drivers are far more durable and and seem to live up to the reputation. I chipped concrete with my 4.5mm driver and have beat on that pretty good. Other than some cosmetic damage on the handle its in great shape. Its just too bad that the #2 phillips and 6.5mm slotted don't seem to fit screws as well as a Klein driver. The precision tip is excellent. I love that.
> 
> I've had good luck with Klein flat heads. Its just that damn phillips that rounds off so quickly.


You must have a better grade of Kleins in your area. My Kleins don't hold a candle to the Weras and I've been using the Weras for quite a while already. The Klein flats might be a little more robust then the Klein phillips but not much.


----------

